# Things my fly line has caught on !



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Trolling motor , front cleat when I don’t put it down , rear platform , front platform , my big toe , push pole , push pole holder , grab rail , fully wrapped around fuel tank , my big toe , cooler latch , other rod in rod holder , tiller extension, front winch point , that entails every item on my skiff ... feel free to add more to this frustrating list have fun ,let it fly ! Pun intended .


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

In heavy current and wind the trim tab is a fun one to get untangled from.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Me...


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2015)

Guide (buddy) and rub rail


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

The list of things my fly line hasn't gotten caught on would be easier


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

most days its caught on everything but a fish!


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Sounds like you need a stripping bucket or fly line mat. lol


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

I’ve tried various buckets they help some. But far from perfect


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Trim tab , I have yet to do that but I’m sure it’s coming !!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Had fly line catch the belt clip of a Benchmade CLA, it pulled it out of my pocket and flung it into the water.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Trim tabs are tough to clear. Wrapped mine around outboard propeller, trolling motor prop, trolling motor head, my head, my feet, my buddy, my tackle box, tree limbs, my own rod, reel, the line has caught up in itself, welded rod holders on poling platform, oysters (ruined the fly line), tall weeds, short sticker burr weeds, and the list goes on.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> Had fly line catch the belt clip of a *Benchmade CLA*, it pulled it out of my pocket and flung it into the water.


Oh man that sux. Nice knife and not cheap either


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Had fly line catch the belt clip of a Benchmade CLA, it pulled it out of my pocket and flung it into the water.


ugh that sucks


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

oil filter, gps, grab bar, kill switch cord, fuel lines


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Trolling motor is the big one for me, mostly because I'm too lazy to remove it if I want to throw a fly.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Love this! The 3 worse for me when I was fishing someone is they got it caught on the TM prop several times, trim tab and on the prop.


For non-flyline mishaps, the worst thing that ever happened to me is back about 20+ years ago I was fishing a guy from TX that was a bass guide and a conventional fisherman. He insisted he wanted to catch a giant tarpon by any means possible. Back then, we had a no-moon night and the giants were eating in Boca Grande Pass at night. We were in the flats boat but the weather was rough and sporty in that pass, with 4ft peaks on the waves at times with a 30mph wind and a hill tide blowing all the water from Charlotte Harbor out that pass. So winds and waves were colliding in the pass. Probably the roughest I've ever experience there in all the years I've fished it.

He insisted he was going to use his rod he bought to giant tarpon fish the TX coast, which had about 400yrds of 130lb test Spiderwire spun up on it (apparently, he didn't want to loose a fish). We were drifting baseball bat size ladyfish thru the pass and actually hooked a few good ones, including he had a monster that I estimated went about 180lbs up right near the boat and it straighten out a heavy Owner hook before I could grab the leader. So I re-rigged him and set off to start another drift.

So here's the fun part.... The wind started howling (maybe 35mph+) and the tide was ripping so fast, that it spun the boat around to the side and we were taking some water over the gunnel. I told him to reel in and I'll put the motor in gear and spin the boat back in place and told him this was the last drift. So as I had the OB in neutral, I watched to make sure he had the bait reeled in, then I goosed the 200 VMax and starting doing a long turn to nose the boat into the wind. What I DIDN'T realized, is he hit his free spool and that 130lb test braid started spinning around the prop so much and so tightly, that it locked up that big outboard and shut us down (maybe 50yrds of it). Meanwhile, the tide was blowing us out to sea in pitch dark blindness, in one of the nastiest passes and in the nastiest conditions ever, on a low profile 20ft flats boat. He insisted that I didn't "cut" his "expensive" Spiderwire. And so, I spent the next 15 mins hanging over the outboard, in pitch black darkness while the raised motor was bouncing up and back underwater while I was hanging over the back of the motor, being dunked head first (in giant shark waters I might add) trying to unwrap his precious line from around the prop. (it almost felt like I was riding a bull backwards and upside down being dunked in a tank of water each time his rear legs hit the ground!)!  Finally, I reach back by the center console, grabbed the filet knife, looked at him with "that look..... " and proceed to cut that shitzzit off the prop.

People who know me knows that I'm a very easy going guy, intense fisherman, but relaxed. But THAT day was "*one of those days*" and I don't think I said another word to him after that.

Ted Haas


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok, where was I....

That curly TM cord!  
The older TM's pull cord... 
Cooler handles.
Fishing pole holders on the side of the center console.
Steering arm on the outboard.
I had a pair of Nikes that I like that had built in grooves where the flyline would get stuck up in those cracks. 
The strap buckles on the Crocs that the guy next to me is wearing! People, Crocs went out of fashion about 10yrs ago! Do wear them or all your dignity will leak out of the holes!
Freakin GPS on the console! 
All that cable shizzit down in the outboard well! 
Rod guides, reel seat, my freakin hand.... How'd that crap get wrapped around my legs! 

You ever do the fly line dance on the front deck of the boat and wonder why your non-fly fishing buddy gave you that look?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Done that dance..

Didn't happen to me but heard of line getting caught on that giant blinging Rolex that should have been left at the hotel.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Trees and all the rest


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Don’t forget shoe laces.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Backwater said:


> Love this! The 3 worse for me when I was fishing someone is they got it caught on the TM prop several times, trim tab and on the prop.
> 
> 
> For non-flyline mishaps, the worst thing that ever happened to me is back about 20+ years ago I was fishing a guy from TX that was a bass guide and a conventional fisherman. He insisted he wanted to catch a giant tarpon by any means possible. Back then, we had a no-moon night and the giants were eating in Boca Grande Pass at night. We were in the flats boat but the weather was rough and sporty in that pass, with 4ft peaks on the waves at times with a 30mph wind and a hill tide blowing all the water from Charlotte Harbor out that pass. So winds and waves were colliding in the pass. Probably the roughest I've ever experience there in all the years I've fished it.
> ...


Loved that story. Sure made me smile. Did the guy tip after the charter?


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Thats not the way I remember it.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

Had my one and only sandwich yanked into the water off the top of a cooler one time. I hadn’t eaten breakfast so my time on the water was short lived that day.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A Giant Canada Goose


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

DuckNut said:


> A Giant Canada Goose


well how did it taste


----------



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

Had my line get sucked down by a manatee using it to floss with recently...that was fun


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

One of my scarier hangups was early on in my fly fishing adventure when my line, or more specifically my fly, got caught in some bushes on a poor backcast. Pretty benign in and of itself aside from the fact that said bushes were on the other side of 41 and there were, of course, cars coming. Not much to do at that point but let the line get run over and pray it didn't get caught up in the tread of the tires passing over it. Thankfully we got lucky and the cars passed right over without picking it up. Didn't breathe for a minute there.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I hooked an explorer on a backcast while fishing 41 near Everglades City when I first moved here in 08. Made my drag sing, just palmed the real and snap. Person never stopped or even hit there breaks I doubt they even knew.... I think I caught the roof rack.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I once got caught up on a power pole on my first guided trip. Bow tow point, tiller handle, gheenoe bow cover, and virtually anything on or in the boat.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

My size 15 feet,belt buckle, Pelican cooler, trolling motor tiller handle, trolling motor curly wire, pocket knife clip, hatch lock, my big feet, once around a beer I had in the platform cup holder, a dog, tiller handle, lean post rod holder, prop(that was ugly) pole holder, my watch, I think that’s it...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My ceiling fan


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

next boat over.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

formerWAflyfisher said:


> Loved that story. Sure made me smile. Did the guy tip after the charter?


No! Lesson learned!

I had a fly fishing client once that I recommended we hit the tarpon 1st thing in the morning. Like be at the ramp at 6:30am. He sad no that was too early for him. He asked if he can be there at 8:00 and I said..."that's fine." then showed up almost 2hrs late. Ok fine. It was already late morning by then and somehow I put him on about an acre (thousands) of really big tarpon, all hanging in one spot. It was an epic sight, even for me. He wanted to throw his flies, not anything I had, even that they were proven flies for that area. These were crazy happy fish just playing and tossing around in this giant playground of poon euphoria! No eats and the guy is getting snippy at me about it.

So later, we move on to some daytime snook fishing that I knew those spawning male snook would eat, if nothing else, to get the skunk out of the boat. Again, the ugly flies were broken out. Lots of fish and no eats on his flies.

So I take him to a late afternoon spot that I knew would be good and he should be able to get some good eats at. So we get there and smaller poons are rolling everywhere. He was tellin me that the hundred+ juvi tarpon (30-60lb perfect 10wt size fish) rolling in the same spot right out in front of us were not eating because they wouldn't eat the fly that he purchased this fly tier from out of state that had never caught a poon before, told him that "This" fly was the only fly he needed. I told him it was a nice looking fly (cough, cough...), but they we're not keyed on it (after about 20 perfect shots at them). It was a fat shrimpy looking thing, spun tan deer hair and this was the evening time and they wanted something that was black to see it. So a big black mullet fly was what I knew they would eat.

Fast forward 15mins later on the same fish and another 20+ cast not eating his same fly.... I politely asked if I could just make a few tosses with a black fly that we were just catching them on earlier in the week, just to "rule out" that fly, since he refused to tie it on. So he perturbly agreed.

So with a soft roll cast just to lay out the leader and fly line about 30ft in front of me before I could make a real cast, I almost swore a poon jumped up and ate that dang fly before it hit the water. With one flip of his tail and a head snap, the flyline looped around the wrist of my stripping hand and somehow tied a square knot around my wrist. There was no hook setting necessary because that 50-60+ lb fish was pullin and jumping like a bucking bronco on a rope, only this one was tied to my wrist. With the 40lb braided core of the flyline, the knot got tighter and tighter around my wrist with every jump. I'm not sure if that fish stayed in the water for more than 15-30 seconds at a time. I was hoping the fly line wouldn't cut into my wrist. 

So here I am, frustrated...  calling over to the guy to come help me get this fly line off my wrist and I was about to loose my 10wt overboard, not to mention me getting pull in with it. His comment was...." _oh... they must be biting now_" and he proceeded casting his on-line bought fly at those fish and not giving a hoot about the fiasco that was happening to me. I finally put the reel and rod handle between my legs and cut the fly line just up above my wrist with my cutters on my pliers. 

$70+ almost new fly line... gone! I had to sit, re-group my head, put the rod away, drank some water and watch him flail the water with that same fly for the next 30mins until the tide turned and the fish moved on out of the channel. Hey, I thought to myself, I'm here for him and whatever floats his boat, that's what I'll do to keep him happy. He seemed like he was perfectly content for the rest of the day. Believe it or not, the entire day was epic, as far as fish goes. Throughout the day, I had the guy on more tarpon and snook than one can only hope to be on in any giving moment of one's entire fly fishing life. Basically one of those days that dreams are made of. However, he only wanted used his flies from that guy and never wanted any fly that we've been catching them on. But that was his choice and I went along with it.

At the dock.... no tip either.

Lol, the only thing in this story relating to this thread was how the fly line wrapped around my wrist and was tied tight with a big fish tied on the business end of my fly line and I couldn't get off without cutting the line. Not fun. Had a red mark around my wrist for a couple of weeks.

Those were the days....

Ted Haas


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Backwater said:


> No! Lesson learned!
> 
> I had a fly fishing client once that I recommended we hit the tarpon 1st thing in the morning. Like be at the ramp at 6:30am. He sad no that was too early for him. He asked if he can be there at 8:00 and I said..."that's fine." then showed up almost 2hrs late. Ok fine. It was already late morning by then and somehow I put him on about an acre (thousands) of really big tarpon, all hanging in one spot. It was an epic site, even for me. He wanted to throw his flies, not anything I had, even that they were proven flies for that area. These were crazy happy fish just playing and tossing around in this giant playground of poon euphoria! No eats and the guy is getting snippy at me about it.
> 
> ...


That honestly sounds perfect. It’s one of those days you’ll always remember. Sometimes it’s not about the fish. Also some people are just F-ing A$$h01es, best thing to do is just relax and watch the show.


----------

